

Coin bests pre-order goal in 40 minutes - lumens
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/14/coin-the-electronic-credit-card-reaches-its-pre-order-goal-in-40-minutes/

======
guyht
There will be a lot of opposition (much of it valid) to these cards, but I
really think its a step in the right direction. I can easily see this as a
stepping stone to having your cards directly integrated into your mobile.

